# Hi/Low Beams on a Prius



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, as you said, it looks like this is a relatively common problem on these vehicles, so may be something deeper, but I would still start with the obvious. Because it's both bulbs, I would look in the owner's manual for a fuse chart, locate the fuse for the low beams, and check it. Then, even though it's both of them, I would check the bulbs. It's not likely that both bulbs would go out at the same time, but it is possible that they went out close enough to each other that it seemed they both failed at the same time. The year before last one of the low beams on my Silverado work truck went out, I replaced it the next morning, and two or three nights later the other one failed, so it does happen. Back to your vehicle though, the problem of course is that getting to the headlight bulbs or harness, just to check them, can be a real chore, so whether you do it yourself or have someone else do it is your call. After that, it could be a switch or any number of other possibilities that, depending on your skillset, may or may not be things you want to dive into. If it's not a fuse nor the bulbs, assuming you can get to them, frankly your best bet may be to take it to someone. But I definitely would not take it back to someone who told me it was "too expensive". What kind of business tells a customer that? Were they going to pay the bill for you? I doubt it, so you're the one paying the bill, and you'll decide if it's "too expensive". Their job is to find and evaluate the problem and give you an estimate so that you can decide. And yes, the diagnosis itself may come with a bill, depending on what is involved, but that is all part of it in some cases.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

ameliasaws said:


> I can't get my headlights to go on Low beam and the care stays on High beam. I know it won't pass inspection soon. I'm told by the dealer that it is too expensive to repair since it is a 2011 Toyota Prius.
> 
> I Googled it and it seems to be a common problem. Can you give me advice and direction to fix it? I don't mind taking it to a shop but I'm not sure of what to think.
> 
> Amelia


That is not too cool to say fixing a light problem would cost more than the 2011 car is worth. That sure don't say much for that brand of car. Sounds like he just wants to sell you another car or is too lazy to do his job.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Keep searching would be what i would do. If it is a common problem, some people must have a diy fix. Toyota forums, prius forum, youtube and some other sites. Axleaddict.com has excellent articles but prius may not be one. Check general problem/solutions too, no low beam fix, example. Would help to see how prius head lights work. Knowing it, may suggest fix words for search. May need to search for the switch problem too.


----------



## FalconFixer (Oct 10, 2019)

ameliasaws said:


> I can't get my headlights to go on Low beam and the care stays on High beam. I know it won't pass inspection soon. I'm told by the dealer that it is too expensive to repair since it is a 2011 Toyota Prius.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without going too far into this. Please check both light bulbs. Making sure they are the correct ones for the car. Many times, the incorrect bulb is installed.

When replacing headlight bulbs, do not touch the bulb with bare hands. Use a clean rag, and limit the places touched on the bulbs. The oils in our skin create additional heated area, can cause premature bulb death. Once installed, wipe the bulbs once more before turning them on. 

Let me know if this does or doesn't work.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

_I can't get my headlights *to go on Low beam *
_

What do you mean by that? Low beam does not turn on as in headlight, when light stalk is in Low position? Switch does not go into Low position?
It is rather load of bull to say that fixing such problem costs more than car. 

Though I do admit, getting to light bulbs is a bit of adventure, considering how much they are covered by what not in engine compartment.
Find mobile electrician that will come to you and investigate.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if this helps: https://priuschat.com/threads/both-lowbeams-stopped-working.103133/


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

The Ford Edsel didn't have anything on this car.

My opinion.... Get a new car and not a prius.

https://www.carcomplaints.com/Toyota/Prius/2011/recalls/

https://www.carcomplaints.com/Toyota/Prius/2011/tsbs/


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

if it was my car i would just remove factory wiring and put a high/low switch directly to battery like we do if we add auxiliary/fogs light


----------

